# Atmos Height Speaker Recommendation



## brent0101 (Mar 22, 2014)

I am in the process of upgrading my home theater and looking to add 2 pairs of height speakers for a 7.1.4 atmos setup. Options that I am currently looking at are:

paradigm CI Elite E80-R ($725 CDN each)
https://www.paradigm.com/products-current/type=inceiling/model=ci-elite-e80-r/page=overview

kef Ci200RR-THX ($800 CDN each)
https://www.kefstore.ca/ci200rr-thx...MIpv3i76Pj1QIVhLjACh0d7QHYEAYYByABEgJOJvD_BwE

Any feedback on these options or others that I should consider would be much appreciated. My system consists of Paradigm and Anthem components.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been selling these ELURA's 8in BLUE series now for almost 2 years and they are the ATMOS speakers in my system as well ...Those or the Monitor AudioCT380's and FX models which I have in one of my clients HT... both are serious performers...

https://www.mstrbrand.com/elura/s8lcr.html


http://www.monitoraudiousa.com/products/trimless-300/ct380-idc


Suggestion - if you are in the upgrade process you would do well to add an additional matching sub to your system... this greatly balances the LFE in your room ... the difference is substantial...


----------

